# Murder in Hollywood



## elk22hunter

Did you guys see on the news tonight of that well known actress who killed her boyfriend? She stabbed him with her knife. I can't remember her whole name but she is very well known. She stabbed this guy and is going to get a lot of time for it. I think her first name is Reese.


----------



## huntingbuddy

do you have any links?


----------



## elk22hunter

No, I am trying to think of the persons last name.


----------



## huntingbuddy

I didn't see any thing on the celeb gossip sites, I only went to one. I don't know very many


----------



## Huge29

You must use the onion.com for your news!


----------



## elk22hunter

they said that a well known actress named Reese, (can't remember the last name) murderd her husband by stabbing him with her knife.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Is this a joke? If its not why is it in the big game section? Just wondering


----------



## elk22hunter

Just tell me the last name


----------



## Hunter7

with her spoon is that what you want me to say


----------



## elk22hunter

NO I am pretty sure it was WITHERKNIFE! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

Thanx hunter7 everyone else is way slow!

Ok mods get it out of here. This does not belong in the big game section. people are not quick enough in this section. ha ha


----------



## Hunter7

duh duh dur


----------



## mikevanwilder

Okay get it


----------



## stillhunterman

lmao....way funny :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Curious thing about a man with a dry sense of humor. You can tell him a joke when he's young and it will last him for the rest of his life...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Geez lady, you really love this joke don't ya. Well I have news for ya. This joke sucks 6 point elk balls. Its not funny.


----------



## StocksOnTheRocks

Witherspoon


----------

